# is this a good deal??



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Just booked a french beer dash on way to goodwood from leeds. dover to calais 23,00hrs thurs 10th july, return fri 13,00 calais to dover £ 25.00 return 2 people + motorhome got to be worth it!!!!!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Sounds good to me.

OK MHFers - place your Pineau d C orders here - I don't know lucy2's payload but it's got to be good for a few cases


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Sounds like a great deal.    

Go to Sainsburys at Calais. Hardy's Australian wine at £1.99 a bottle. Just brought back 60 bottles along with some Chilean and French stuff for not much more. Oh and then there was a few bottles of Single Malt for me and Vodka for the other half. We are not alcoholics really ! Hic :wink: :wink: 

Trevor


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

trevorf said:


> Sounds like a great deal.
> 
> Go to Sainsburys at Calais. Hardy's Australian wine at £1.99 a bottle. Just brought back 60 bottles along with some Chilean and French stuff for not much more. Oh and then there was a few bottles of Single Malt for me and Vodka for the other half. We are not alcoholics really ! Hic :wink: :wink:
> 
> Trevor


Many thanks, we usually go to pidou nr eastenders only buy the local cheap plonk about €1 per litre in 5 litre plastic bottles


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry tix*

At those sort of prices for a short hop return, it is no wonder people livng within spitting distance of the docks go to France for their shopping and a fipp up with diesel.

R


----------



## Bigmal666 (May 1, 2005)

*beer dash*

sounds a good deal to me. How big is the motorhome?


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: beer dash*



Bigmal666 said:


> sounds a good deal to me. How big is the motorhome?


 5.5mtrs


----------



## ANTO (Jul 20, 2005)

great deal- who was it with?
we hope to cross on same date- but not for same reason!


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Can I suggest that it is even more cost effective if you buy expensive wines rather than supermarket plonk. If you want wine at £2 a bottle Aldi is fine and saves the cost of the ferry.
If however you buy wine in France at £5 a bottle equivalent you will enjoy the wine more and make a greater saving over the UK price.
If you don't care about the taste then cut cheap Vodka with Pepsi Max to the same ABV and it will work out a lot cheaper than going to France for the wine.

Ducking for cover!!


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

the deal is with P&o


----------



## ANTO (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi Lucy2
thanks for early! reply..
I'm not having as much luck with P&O but can get 46 each way . 107 in total-with Norfolk lines 6am out 11th and 8am back 26th.. have you ever travelled with them? we haven't and never tried dunquerke either but the price is good for 7m motorhome


----------

